# Why counter-phobic 6s get confused with 8s?



## Ambivalent (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's the explanation I came up with:

An eight's basic desire is control which in a way requires some independence. While sixes want someone trustworthy, someone who they can rely when they need them the most, someone who they can depend on. So a six who is facing their basic fear, may try and find comfort in becoming more independent. 

Conflict may lead to people who once supported you leaving you or stop giving you support & help. So 6 cp is more likely to engage in than a phobic 6. 8s enjoy conflict because they think it is necessary part of telling where “I” end and “You” begin. 

Now as we know power plays a role in how much control you have over things or a sense of control. But it also plays a role in how loyal people are to you. Whether it helps or hurts their loyalty towards you or has any effect at all depends on the individual and how much power you have. So a 6, counter-phobic or not, might seek power in order to keep others' loyalty to them. Anyway, that's just my theory. I could be wrong for all I know.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

This topic has been done to DEATH! lol Since you're new here, I won't tease you too badly for another cp6/8 thread. 

Here's a post from a similar thread, which answers your question well:



Boss said:


> Well, shitty stereotypes about cp6s being wannabe 8s have been long put to rest. So, I'll address some of the more salient comparisons and contrasts.
> 
> 1. Both are reactive types- test boundaries, push for the truth, value trust and loyalty.
> 2. Both are aggressive, no-nonsense types that are persistent and highly assertive in a conflict.
> ...


----------



## Ambivalent (Dec 15, 2012)

Boss said:


> This topic has been done to DEATH! lol Since you're new here, I won't tease you too badly for another cp6/8 thread.
> 
> Here's a post from a similar thread, which answers your question well:


 Actually my post was supposed to be an explanation as to why that happens & an answer to that question. But thanks anyway, especially since yours is kind of better than mine.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Ambivalent said:


> Actually my post was supposed to be an explanation as to why that happens & an answer to that question. But thanks anyway.



Lol of course, I know. Both the question and explanations/answers to that question have been done to death, some led to flame wars and thread closures lolz, so it's like "well, there we go, another cp6/8 discussion". Sure, it can be a worthwhile discussion. It's just..overdone. Then again, as I said, you're very new here so I get why you'd start a topic that personally intrigues you, so it's cool.

You're very welcome.


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

Ambivalent said:


> *Why counter-phobic 6s get confused with 8s?*


well, both are counterphobic. thats why.

main difference. 
8: unconscious thinker (instinctively counterphobic)
thinking about oneself and worries mainly in the subconscious. has very seldom fears caused by conscious thinking. mostly instinctive, intuitive fears which are little influenceable my conscious rational thinking.

cp6: conscious thinker (rationally counterphobic)
rational thinking in the consciousness about oneself and one's problems, about worries, about the dangers of every little thing today and tomorrow. 6 thinks rationally and consciously about dangers and about fears in order to avoid the feeling of fears.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Boss

Being able to lead effectively and judiciously (hopefully) gives you confidence which is a base of support... you have to learn to avoid being over-confident because you don't want to undersize a threat.

@Berlin

When I was younger I was pretty gutsy until I got hurt... then I learned to be far more careful, then I learned to overcome that. Is that normal for 6w5?


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

in other words from my point of view the fears of 6 is a product of rational conscious thinking and awareness. and also the coping with fears is a consequence of rational thinking with 6s.
fears of 8 are a product of suppressed emotions and vulnerability which leads to a fear of being powerlessness in the subconsciousness. so in this regard 8s have fears and are counterphobic but they are normally not aware of it. 
same game and difference with self-trust. 
8s are too unconsious to have a problem with self-trust. their unawareness makes them careless so they believe they can handle things. 
6s are too aware and think too much of problems and alert which makes them small in the light of all these fictional problems.
this overthinking also leads to the victimhood of 6s because at the end of the day its safer to be liked, pitied and protected in the fiction of 6s.


in what way you were "pretty gutsy" ?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Berlin

Defiant, broke rules, escalated things, didn't back down


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

i quite often back down when things seem to escalate and when i have the impression that the others are not "strong" enough. too delicate. especially when i cant get rid of the feeling that the others get aggressive because they are emotionally hurt already. 
not seldom i experienced 6s yelling, being aggressive with a teary voice. a mix of (aggressive) yelling and crying.
in this case i have more sympathy than motivation to hurt you.


----------

